# where to live in Bangkok and Pattaya



## usexpatPART

I am moving to Bangkok or Pattaya in the next few months and am wondering which neighborhoods expats live in in both Bangkok and Pattaya. Also, does it vary by nationality? Thanks for the help!


----------

